# Où se cachent les hauts parleurs du Mac book air?



## stéphane83 (29 Juillet 2012)

Salut, 
Tout est dans le titre mais ça m'intrigue...
Je n'arrive pas à savoir d'où provient le son du Mac book air..
Où sont cachés les hauts parleurs?


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Juillet 2012)

Petit up!
Sont ils sous le clavier?


----------



## Lucieaus (30 Juillet 2012)

Ils sont sous les 2 barres noires qui partent en équerre
http://i.techrepublic.com.com/gallery/6373574-850-563.jpg
http://i.techrepublic.com.com/gallery/6373575-850-563.jpg


----------



## Larme (30 Juillet 2012)

Je te laisse suivre les instructions du Left & Right Speaker ici.


----------



## Poupette140 (Aujourd'hui à 09:42)

Bonjour
Je remonte cette question pour mon MacBook Air acheté là en 2022 ??


----------



## Sly54 (Aujourd'hui à 09:54)

Bonjour,



Poupette140 a dit:


> Je remonte cette question pour mon MacBook Air acheté là en 2022 ??


Si tu regardes sur cette page : https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Air_13"_Late_2020
tu trouveras l'emplacement des HP.


----------



## Poupette140 (Aujourd'hui à 10:02)

. je voulais dire en surface
côté clavier en extérieur


----------



## Sly54 (Aujourd'hui à 11:38)

Poupette140 a dit:


> . je voulais dire en surface
> côté clavier en extérieur


Ils sont à gauche et à droite du trackpad et le son sort surement par tous les petits trous à gauche et à droite du clavier.


----------

